# Obscure opera 11.52 font problem, maybe unknown to anyone else...



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Earlier versions of opera still run fine. Per the screenshot, many sites have some or most of the text in an unknown italic font. I've tried commenting out lines in xorg.conf; searching the web; setting opera settings in aboutpera and in Preferences etc; ... slight chance someone else has encountered something similar, recognizes the font, or knows of a font-preview program which would help discover locally what font it is, or what file X11-related which may be setting it somewhere. On the bright side, I ran across the problem a while back, and reverted; this time, however there are two interim fixes, on pages which show the font one can 1) set author mode > user mode which may fix it depending upon how each is configured (that has a "manage modes" GUI), or more conveniently, setting the page magnification 230 percent, which happily  makes the font more readable (just discovered that a few minutes ago.)


----------



## Beastie (Oct 21, 2011)

I have no idea which font that is. Have you tried renaming ~/.opera so that Opera will recreate a profile from scratch the next time it runs? If this fixes your problem then you know there's something wrong with your configuration and you can find and change the problematic font (probably in operaprefs.ini).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hesitant to rename .opera ( three entirely different reasons). Found no problematic font in the .ini you mentioned.  Two .htm attached, one of which I think may have a clue for someone who can read it with more expertise than I.  (Cannot attach the most relevant one, (file size too large bzip2), so skipping both).  (Found on the opera forums. "Bitmap fonts are gone in 11.1!") Lots of expert information in it, none of it encouraging.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 30, 2011)

```
cd /etc/X11
mv /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF _TTF
```
fixed it. Unsure why.


----------

